# Snow Blower Advice. Ready to purchase



## ztnjpv (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi. I've ended up at this forum several times via google searches about snow removal.

I've narrowed by choice down to two snow blowers:

The Ariens Deluxe 30 inch width.

See here:

http://www.ariens.com/products_snow/s_deluxe_group/s_deluxe_30/Pages/default.aspx

and...

The Craftsman Professional 30 inch width.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_07188830000P

I don't really want to skimp on the width and I want enough power. My driveway is almost 100 feet long....maybe a bit less...and I want to be quick about it.

I was considering buying a used 08 Brute Force w/plow for $6700 out the door at my local dealer but have been hesitating because I fear I won't make much use of it beyond snow removal. I'd like to think I'm gaining a new toy and utility machine but I am a busy person with a Honda 250R and Kawi Tecate 4 that never get any ride time anymore so I'm a little cynical about my chances and trying to restrain myself. Sure, I'll blast that snow to oblivion really fast....but at what cost? Plus I have a gravel/modified driveway so pushing the rocks around kinda bugs me.

Anyway, I know Troy Bilt and Craftsman (snow blowers) are both made by MTD. I looked at the TB Storm 3090 XP (Lowes) and that Craftsman model today and they look totally identical...controls, shape, style, heated hand grips, specs....even the same size motor (357cc). This TB model is also the number one rated snow blower on Consumer Reports.

Does anyone know if they are indeed the exact same machine more or less with different paint and labels (and price)? I know some Craftsman lawn tractors are made by Husqvarna and it's openly known and admitted that some models are essentially the same thing. I haven't found this info for the snow blowers.

The Ariens I'm looking at is $1199. The Craftsman is $989. The TB is $1099. Sears also offered a 3 year home service plan for $155. I'd never have to load it to go anywhere for repairs.

I know Ariens makes a good product. The model in question does everything the Craftsman does minus the heated hand grips. And it has a 305cc engine instead of the 357cc in the CM. Of course, that may or may not mean it's weaker. Not sure.

But since the TB 3090 was top rated by consumer reports, I wouldn't hesitate about the Craftsman if it is indeed the same machine. Plus, I can get the warranty and home service included and all for a few bucks less than the Ariens w/o the home service. I'm just wary about quality.

Anyone know if the TB and CM models listed are the same machine?

Thanks.


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

*snow blower*

The Ariens Deluxe 30 inch width is the one to got with
I have never seen a good Craftsman blower


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

larryhd;838418 said:


> The Ariens Deluxe 30 inch width is the one to got with
> I have never seen a good Craftsman blower


i use toro blowers and never had a problem. it has electric start no hand warmers. lol but works the same. But i would go with the ariends outta that group.oh btw i got my 24" for 635 if all your doing is your drive maybe go smaller size width with bigger motor/options. i can get more specs off the toro to help you out? just let me know.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I bought a used a 45" Cub Cadet walk behind for my acreage and you practically drive a car down in a round trip. I got mine used and it was modified with some bar bell weights on pipes for counterbalance to make easier to turn. It has dual tires and click power steering. I have seen Lowe's occasionally carry this model.

http://www.cubcadet.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_14101_36807_27656_-1_600000_27659


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

How often are you prone to clearing it? How deep do you let it get? How wide is the widest area of the driveway? How far do you need to throw the snow? Do you have city county plow berms to contend with at the end of the driveway? 

I clear residential driveways that are just over 100 feet 20' to 40 feet wide in spots. Depending on some factors the fastest blower just might be a good single stage machine for your use.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Of the two you are considering, hands down the better machine is the Ariens.


----------

